# Fuzzy tails?



## Shaun69007

Anybody been out bunny hunting yet? Finally took my hounds out last Sunday after getting burnt out on deer hunting. Kicked tons of rabbits and had some huge runs but no rabbits down as of yet. It seemed that we had a really good population where we were at in Licking County..


----------



## huntindoggie22

Was out last Saturday. Had 7 good runs. Killed one and missed a couple. Seems like population is up this year.


----------



## supercanoe

The drier weather in late summer may have helped with the late summer nesting. I jumped a baby 10 days ago. I have never seen a baby rabbit that late in the year.


----------



## FlashGordon

I've gotten a handful of them so far. They seem to be a little on the small side, but abundant this year.


----------



## jray

Counted 28 on the way back to the house from my deer stand last night. After gun season heck with the deer! We have run a couple pheasant hunting but my older beagle literally knows if we are pheasant or rabbit hunting. I know sounds dumb but I'm serious.


----------



## Hemingway

I started running my beagle the past week. went out today had some great runs. I never shot but a friend that went with me missed 4 lol!!! if anyone is interested in running dogs this winter its always fun to have a pack. let me kno







w,


----------



## LUNKER21

I'll be running every weekend! I only kill 2 per weekend, Only kill what I'll eat, I have 3 beagles and they are Doing really good!


----------



## Hemingway

LUNKER21 said:


> I'll be running every weekend! I only kill 2 per weekend, Only kill what I'll eat, I have 3 beagles and they are Doing really good!


where do you normally hunt?


----------



## LUNKER21

I have a handful of private places I hunt, but I run a lot of public land. Especially until deer gun seasons over. I'm from the Wooster area, so I run killbuck marsh wildlife area, but I travel anywhere to run/hunt.


----------



## GalionLex

I took my 12 year old litter mates out yesterday afternoon. Got three bunnies that the old girls did a super job on. I live in northern Morrow County and it seems thus far that the population is spotty at best. In talking to a few local farmers, they seemed to notice a fewer amount when harvesting crops this fall in our area. Glad to hear that some of you are seeing good numbers.


----------



## fish*FEAR*me

I've been out twice. Both times public land. The first time we had 4 really good runs, and flushed 2 bonus pheasants. Didn't kill any bunnies but my buddy got one of the pheasants. Yesterday we went and it was slow. Had one really good long run through the swamp that ended in a kill. So far my fat dogs are doing pretty good! Haha


----------



## TomC

Went out to spring valley on the opener, and my 3 beagles flushed 6 birds and ran two bunnies. All were bagged, Im looking at going out thanksgiving morning for a bit to see what I can do with my buddies.


----------



## colonel594

I went with a buddy and his two beagles for a few hours thanksgiving morning. Had 3 good runs, and we each got one. The third holed up on us. Great morning to be out. Not to often we get weather like this so late in the year!


----------



## TomC

Went out yesterday to springvalley, the dog ran 3 bunnies and we got 2, dogs also flushed one bird that was bagged as well. Im trying to find some land around new Carlisle to bunny hunt, if anyone knows or has some.


----------



## colonel594

What is everyone's favorite dish to make with em? I don't have dogs so usually only end up bagging a few each season. 

I usually just bone em out and make stew, which is fantastic. Just wondering if anyone has any other favorite ways to cook em up?


----------



## GalionLex

One of my favorite ways is to make pulled "rabbit" BBQ sandwiches. Boil the whole rabbits with onion, pull and shred the meat, mix with my granny's BBQ recipe in a crock pot. Place crock pot on low for a few hours. Great stuff


----------



## colonel594

Will have to try that out, sounds pretty good!


----------



## TomC

Anyone in or around new Carlisle that would like to get together to bunny hunt?


----------



## Ant

Anyone around Xenia area that would be willing to take me and a year and a half dog withem.Hes never been out.But he comes from good blood I owned his parents.Unfortunately they aint with me anymore.PM me if so.


----------



## mcking

went out 12/13/15 for squirrel jumped 3 rabbits, got 2 and and a limit of grey squirrel. no dogs.


----------



## colonel594

Jump shooting with a single shot?! You must not miss much! great job! 

We are headed out tomorrow morning.. Hopefully we get a few more down!


----------



## GalionLex

My buddy Dave and I took our beagles out yesterday for a short hunt. Jumped 5 rabbits. Dogs ran them all. killed four the first one holed. All shot with .410 contenders. Fun day!!


----------



## colonel594

We went out today to an area at Berlin lake that I thought would be really good. 3 buddies and 2 beagles.... Boy was I wrong! Dogs didn't pick up a single scent! 

I felt terrible for suggesting it! Lol oh well that's why it's called hunting! 

On the plus side, on the way out we saw 7 doe and a buck in different areas... Really good to see them moving in daylight with these dropping temps. I have a feeling late season archery is going to be really good this year!


----------



## buckeyebowman

mcking said:


> View attachment 199323
> went out 12/13/15 for squirrel jumped 3 rabbits, got 2 and and a limit of grey squirrel. no dogs.





colonel594 said:


> Jump shooting with a single shot?! You must not miss much! great job!
> 
> We are headed out tomorrow morning.. Hopefully we get a few more down!


Yeah, mc! That's a young man's kind of hunting! I kinda, sorta remember it now, but I can't do it anymore. And grey squirrel to boot? My speed these days is to park my butt on the edge of the thicket behind my buddy's house, which is loaded with rabbit! I'll carry my .22Cal air rifle and try to pop them in the head. Would like to have some snow down to aid w/visibility.


----------



## colonel594

Does anyone know of any public land that has good thickets and undergrowth in NE Ohio? We went out to the very back of Fewton Rd. At Berlin lake last weekend... Lots of thick growth but there was very little briars. 

Just wondering if any one knows of any public areas that have quality rabbit habitat?

Also if anyone would like to get togeather one weekend and run the dogs, my buddy has 2 and I'm in the market for a pup. Always looking to get them out with a few other dogs and really get some good pack chases.


----------



## jray

TomC said:


> Anyone in or around new Carlisle that would like to get together to bunny hunt?


Hey tom I've been saying forever I need to get down there and run my red dogs with yours! Let's set it up


----------



## DLarrick

After no luck with the muzzle loader figured I would get out and see if I could kick up a couple rabbits. With only our legs playing dog, dad and I were able to put three in the pot. Kicked up 2 others but could get a shot at them. Still a nice morning walking around the woods.


----------



## DLarrick

Forgot the pics


----------



## colonel594

Nice work Dlarrick! It's a pain working through the thick stuff but sometimes it puts more bunnies in the pot! 3 of us went out this morning with 2 dogs... Had half a dozen good chases.. Only bagged one though! Dogs can run the same rabbit all day if the shooters arnt in the right place at the right time!!! Lol always great to be out though.. Congrats on the jump shooting!


----------



## fish*FEAR*me

colonel594 said:


> Nice work Dlarrick! It's a pain working through the thick stuff but sometimes it puts more bunnies in the pot! 3 of us went out this morning with 2 dogs... Had half a dozen good chases.. Only bagged one though! Dogs can run the same rabbit all day if the shooters arnt in the right place at the right time!!! Lol always great to be out though.. Congrats on the jump shooting!


That's exactly what I was thinking. 3 rabbits is a good day for me with my two dogs! Sometimes it takes us over an hour and multiple circles to killed each one.


----------



## colonel594

Lol right?! There is nothing better than hearing the dogs light up and get on the chase!! But it's basically near impossible to be right there at the jump and get a crack at the first shot... Unless you have shooters placed perfectly it can take a while before you get that bunny! Of course that's half the fun... Shooting the **** waiting for those dogs you've worked so hard with to circle back and give you a chance! 

Anyway you go about it though, its always a great change of pace to get out rabbit hunting! 

That's my first beagle with Her big sister.. Her father was Superman from big Meadows, and her mother was flown in from Rankos out of Canada... Really excited to get her running with my buddies two dogs!


----------



## DLarrick

thanks, guys, I have never really hunted over dogs but would love to someday to get a different experience. Always just been a jump shooter on private property we deer hunt. Was happy with a good morning for sure. especially since I shot two and dad only got one.


----------



## Shaun69007

my daughters basketball is OVER time to get my Saturday hunt back on! going tis weekend for sure


----------



## fish*FEAR*me

We will be out Saturday hunting some public down in coshocton county! This is my brother and my two fat dogs from this past weekend. We ran 3 and killed one.


----------



## colonel594

Lol, those big boys look like they are ready for a nap!! 

That's a nice looking dog box, where did you get it at if you don't mind me asking??


----------



## fish*FEAR*me

I bought it used from a guy at my work for $50! It was never used!. He had it made from poorboy dog supply. 








I like it because it's small enough it can be moved easily. It would fit a small truck good too.


----------



## colonel594

Wow that's a steal! Looks pretty darn nice to.. If in ever that way I'll have to look them up, thanks!


----------



## Shaun69007

Shaun69007 said:


> my daughters basketball is OVER time to get my Saturday hunt back on! going tis weekend for sure


 Went out Saturday I was shocked how cold and windy the day was the scent held pretty good. The rabbits held tight but we ended up with 2 bunnies and about a half dozen or so runs.


----------



## fish*FEAR*me

We went down to coshocton county Saturday, ran 4 or 5 and killed 2. Was surprised with the amount of snow down there compared to none here in stark.


----------



## fish*FEAR*me

Another good day of running. 3.5 hours and 3 kills. Stayed close to home today. Stark county. My brother and father did all the shooting.


----------



## colonel594

Great pics! We went out yesterday morning .. Were only able to get out for 2 hours... Ended up being less than an hour and a half of hunting due to a bonehead move of forgetting to turn the collars off last time! 

Boy where those dogs mad staying hooked for 40 min waiting for the collars to charge! Lol 

They hit on several spots but failed to get anything up, and then had a solid half hour chase that took 3 shots to get! My one buddy missed twice! 20 min later they finally brought it around and my other buddy got it. 

In hind sight we definitely should have went yesterday evening instead if morning... Boy was that wind cold in the am! By the time we had to leave it was beautiful out!


----------



## Shaun69007

I went out Saturday. bunch of jumps and runs just no good shots. probably ran like 5


----------



## Shaun69007

Been a pretty bad year so far for us. Getting out Saturday on a big farm in northern perry county. With the warm weather and snow melt I am hoping for some bunny holes filled with water and the wet ground to hold some scent!


----------



## colonel594

We thought about Saturday but decided against it... Have a good 10" of snow on the ground here. Thinking were going to have a slushy mess by Saturday! 

Good luck, let us know how it turns out!


----------



## garhtr

Another season with no beagle  Thinking about getting a pup soon.
Managed to jump 4 and kill 2 on public land in highland Co on Sat. Very little snow, just a few patches in the woods and shaded edges. Hope to get a couple next W/E, they are delicious.


----------



## Shaun69007

Shaun69007 said:


> Been a pretty bad year so far for us. Getting out Saturday on a big farm in northern perry county. With the warm weather and snow melt I am hoping for some bunny holes filled with water and the wet ground to hold some scent!


Managed to run up about 8 rabbits. only killed 2. dogs would run good for about 100 yards then loose the rabbits. A ton of standing water where we are hunting so I don't know if they washed their little feet off in those puddles or just the scent wasn't holding all that good.


----------



## nicklesman

I jumped 6 today put the dogs on one and they never picked it up. Had 4 really good runs today. One quick hole and the other non run. Any idea why?


----------



## Shaun69007

nicklesman said:


> I jumped 6 today put the dogs on one and they never picked it up. Had 4 really good runs today. One quick hole and the other non run. Any idea why?


May have been a female. if they are in breeding mode mother nature makes them loose scent. if you are having a bunch of short runs then finally get a big good run I bet you more often than not it is a buck rabbit


----------



## bare naked

Shaun69007 said:


> May have been a female. if they are in breeding mode mother nature makes them loose scent. if you are having a bunch of short runs then finally get a big good run I bet you more often than not it is a buck rabbit


X2


----------



## Shaun69007

Well she is over. terrible year for numbers but had some memorable hunts. Went out Saturday killed one and tagged another one yesterday. At least I wasn't skunked.


----------



## colonel594

We never did get out for the last part of the season. Numbers weren't to good for us either but it's always nice to get out with the dogs regardless. 

Now time to train the new puppy and get her ready to run with the pack for next season!


----------



## GalionLex

Shaun: I agree that overall numbers were down. We got 6 bunnies this past Saturday to close out the season which was a good day. However, the farm we hunted is a traditional last weekend of the season hotspot. The land owner invites a bunch over for breakfast, which leads into a hunt, which leads into more food later and a few cocktails to cap off the season. The farm yielded the fewest jumped rabbits ever. Don't get me wrong, still good but the farm has been FAR better in the past. My opinion is spotty predation and probably more importantly....... previous spring/summer breeding success. Colonel: Best of luck with that new puppy.


----------



## colonel594

Thanks Lex, I appreciate that! Do any of you think that the hard winter from the year prior had any affect on the populations? Wondering if the mild winter this year will help improve things for next season?


----------



## GalionLex

Colonel: I don't think the last two winters have helped. I think rabbits can take the cold but predators have an advantage on extended snow cover. Especially owls/coyotes, etc. I feel that a few rabbits can make a bunch of rabbits if conditions are ideal in the spring/summer. I remember back to the hunting season of 2012-13. There were rabbits EVERYWHERE!!!! If you recall the spring of 2012 was very warm and early and the trend continued through the summer. It was obvious that the bunnies had a good "hatch"!!! This is totally my opinion. Certainly not scientific, just based on observation.


----------



## colonel594

That's a good point about the spring as well... Last spring it was so wet... Could imagine that in its self took a toll on things.


----------



## Shaun69007

As stupid as it sounds, and I may be crazy but the rabbits the last few years have been running funny. when I first got dogs I noticed more of a smooth round run but now its go fast turn left, then right again then double back etc. I don't know if the amount of coyotes preying on them have them half adjusted to out smarting a dog more regularly. We have all had seen rabbits that have been run before and are slick little critters.


----------



## GalionLex

Totally agree Shaun. I feel the rabbits do more unpredictable things later in the season. We get those easy quick loop resident rabbits in Nov. / Dec. Especially in February I think buck rabbits get out of their home territory and do crazy things while escaping the dogs. Plus all rabbits have survived a long winter season. I'm sure we are not the first thing that has chased them by the time Feb. rolls around.


----------

